# Boxster



## jannerboy (May 23, 2002)

Thinking of getting one for the other half but as my budget is only about Â£18k looks like the 2.5 is the only version i can afford. Is there anything i should be aware off with these cars ??


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Not sure really. The only thing I can think of is the clutch. They seem to have a relatively short life (approx 35k miles), so make sure it is in good working order. I believe the cost to replace is circa Â£1k...


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

This summary is from the honestjohn.co.uk site, I'm afraid I can't add anything personally. You could try looking on http://www.boxa.net for some advice.
Cheers 

What's Good
Of the original MB SLK, BMW Z3 and Boxster, the Boxster is the best of the bunch. Some echoes of old RSK. Original 2,480cc Boxster had 204 bhp. Engine grew to 2,867cc and 220 bhp in August 1999. But 3,179cc 252 bhp Boxster S also from August 1999 stole sales from standard 911 cabrio. Substantial UK price cuts in May 2000. Facelift in 2001 and 320 bhp 2.7 Turbo set to arrive. Very good to drive with such high limits of adhesion most drivers will never find them. 4th top for reliability in Auto Express 2002 survey. Revamp in 2002 brought an extra 8bhp (2.9 now 228bhp with 192 lb ft torque; Boxter S 260bhp with 229lb ft torque) and finally a glass rear window which makes 2002 upgrade easy to identify. Boxter S now lists at Â£38,450. which isn't bad for an ultra-reliable 165mph sportscar you can use every day. 20th top car out of 137 in 2003 Top Gear survey. For more info link to Sportscar Guides:- www.sportscarguides.com 
What's Bad
Takes a while to learn and fully exploit the car's handling, especially the more powerful Boxster S. Engine is completely concealed behind difficult-to-remove panels (owner drivers aren't supposed to touch it). You check the oil and water and top them up from the boot. Standard model could do with a bit more power, which it got in the 'S' version. Even small out-of-warranty problems can be very expensive due to inaccessibility of engine. Plastic rear window until 2002 revamp. Standard factory warranty only 2 years. Cracked bore liners, often on No 6, can lead to total and catastrophic engine failure. Difficult to check for emulsified oil which would be an early sign of the problem. Seems to only affect pre-2001 MY cars. timing chain/belt tensioner problems reported. 
What to Watch Out For
Must have fully stamped up Porsche dealer service history, preferably itemised bills as well. Any mayonnaise-like emulsion or scum in the radiator header tank or under the oil filler cap, don't touch the car. It probably needs a new engine. (Difficult to check with a Boxster because oil and water fillers are remote and engine cover cannot easily be removed.) 
Recalls
1998: 9574 cars recalled to replace steering lock assembly because of faulty ignition switches. 2692 Tiptronics recalled because gear selector bearing sleeves could seize up over time.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

racer said:


> This summary is from the honestjohn.co.uk site, I'm afraid I can't add anything personally. You could try looking on http://www.boxa.net for some advice.Cheers


This document appears quite flawed:


> Engine grew to 2,867cc and 220 bhp in August 1999.


2,687.



> Facelift in 2001 and 320 bhp 2.7 Turbo set to arrive.


Eh?



> Revamp in 2002 brought an extra 8bhp (2.9 now 228bhp with 192 lb ft torque; Boxter S 260bhp with 229lb ft torque)


2.9?



> What's Bad
> Takes a while to learn and fully exploit the car's handling, especially the more powerful Boxster S. Engine is completely concealed behind difficult-to-remove panels (owner drivers aren't supposed to touch it). You check the oil and water and top them up from the boot. Standard model could do with a bit more power, which it got in the 'S' version. Even small out-of-warranty problems can be very expensive due to inaccessibility of engine. Plastic rear window until 2002 revamp. Standard factory warranty only 2 years. Cracked bore liners, often on No 6, can lead to total and catastrophic engine failure. Difficult to check for emulsified oil which would be an early sign of the problem. Seems to only affect pre-2001 MY cars. timing chain/belt tensioner problems reported.
> What to Watch Out For
> Must have fully stamped up Porsche dealer service history, preferably itemised bills as well. Any mayonnaise-like emulsion or scum in the radiator header tank or under the oil filler cap, don't touch the car. It probably needs a new engine. (Difficult to check with a Boxster because oil and water fillers are remote and engine cover cannot easily be removed.)
> ...


This all seems to be good advice though...

If you find a potentially suitable Boxster, you can get an OPC to carry out an inspection & let you make sure everything is in order. I believe you can then take out an Approved Porsche Warranty, which costs circa Â£850 per year...


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry James, I had no idea I was publishishing a load of garbage.


----------



## d8ean (Nov 7, 2003)

i've just had mine done and its only covered 17k
:x 


jgoodman00 said:


> Not sure really. The only thing I can think of is the clutch. They seem to have a relatively short life (approx 35k miles), so make sure it is in good working order. I believe the cost to replace is circa Â£1k...


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

My Boxster S clutch was done at something like 8k miles.

There is a 2.5 just been advertised in Tyresmoke General Marketplace at the moment which could fit into your price band.


----------

